# My New Show Rollers



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi 

I recently bought 18 show rollers and decided to give 14 of them away to a young man that wants to get into pigeons. If he desides he does not want them any more i get them back. I only paid a dollar apiece for them. I did not want them to go to the gun dog training.

Here is 3 pictures of them

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely birds. 

Thank you for your kindness shown in helping out a young person just starting out, I'm glad they won't be involved in gun dog training and that you will get them back should this person change their mind.


----------



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank You Trees Gray

It always feels good to help someone with the birds/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds, Terry. Thank you for your kindness to the birds and to the new fancier. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Those look cool! Do they naturally have that puffy look about them or is it because it just cold outside?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Those look cool! Do they naturally have that puffy look about them or is it because it just cold outside?


Show Rollers are bred to look that way. It's part of the "show" process.


----------

